# Athanasius on the Psalms



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2007)

_The Letter of Athanasius, Our Holy Father, Archbishop of Alexandria, to Marcellinus on the Interpretation of the Psalms_ is available online here.

Extracts:



> SON, all the books of Scripture, both Old Testament and New, are inspired by God and useful for instruction[2 Tim 3:16], as it is written; but to those who really study it the Psalter yields especial treasure. Each book of the Bible has, of course, its own particular message: the Pentateuch, for example, tells of the beginning of the world, the doings of the patriarchs, the exodus of Israel from Egypt, the giving of the Law, and the ordering of the tabernacle and the priesthood; The Triteuch [Joshua, Judges, and Ruth] describes the division of the inheritance, the acts of the judges, and the ancestry of David; Kings and Chronicles record the doings of the kings, Esdras [Ezra] the deliverance from exile, the return of the people, and the building of the temple and the city; the Prophets foretell the coming of the Saviour, put us in mind of the commandments, reprove transgressorts, and for the Gentiles also have a special word. Each of these books, you see, is like a garden which grows one special kind of fruit; by contrast, the Psalter is a garden which, besides its special fruit, grows also some those of all the rest.
> ...
> And, among all the books, the Psalter has certainly a very special grace, a choiceness of quality well worthy to be pondered; for, besides the characteristics which it shares with others, it has this peculiar marvel of its own, that within it are represented and portrayed in all their great variety the movements of the human soul. It is like a picture, in which you see yourself portrayed, and seeing, may understand and consequently form yourself upon the pattern given. Elsewhere in the Bible you read only that the Law commands this or that to be done, you listen to the Prophets to learn about the Saviour's coming, or you turn to the historical books to learn the doings of the kings and holy men; but in the Psalter, besides all these things, you learn about yourself. You find depicted in it all the movements of your soul, all its changes, its ups and downs, its failures and recoveries. Moreover, whatever your particular need or trouble, from this same book you can select a form of words to fit it, so that you do not merely hear and then pass on, but learn the way to remedy your ill. Prohibitions of evil-doing are plentiful in Scripture, but only the Psalter tells you how to obey these orders and abstain from sin.
> ...
> ...


----------



## ADKing (Aug 15, 2007)

Marvellous quote. Athanasius is so rich but not well enough known today. I had to read his work "On the Incarnation of the Word" in seminary and am very glad for it. Aside from his crucial contribution to being a champion for Nicene orthodoxy (contra mundum!) there is much that is rich and sweet in his thought. Check out a good article by James Dennison on the modern attempts to rehabilitate Arius against Athanasius http://www.kerux.com/documents/keruxv17n2a5.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2007)

ADKing said:


> Marvellous quote. Athanasius is so rich but not well enough known today. I had to read his work "On the Incarnation of the Word" in seminary and am very glad for it. Aside from his crucial contribution to being a champion for Nicene orthodoxy (contra mundum!) there is much that is rich and sweet in his thought. Check out a good article by James Dennison on the modern attempts to rehabilitate Arius against Athanasius http://www.kerux.com/documents/keruxv17n2a5.htm



 Thanks, Adam!


----------

